# DÜBENDORF | Jabee Tower | 100m | 31 fl | T/O



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

The Jabee Tower will be the highest residential building in Switzerland, it offers 218 rented apartments

Location: Hochbordstrasse, Dübendorf

Years of construction: 2016 - 2019

Website: www.jabeetower.ch | Webcam


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

26.10.2017:


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jabee Tower is T/O: Webcam


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Almost done










http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/adtduebendorf/ACCC8E36BA51/index.php?archive=1


----------

